# Happy Birthday Amos



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: :bday: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: arty:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :balloons:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Got a microscope for testing fecals.. WHOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMOS!!!!* :cake:

You are going to have wonderful fun with your Birthday gift too.....amazing how different things look under a microscope :wink:

Kylee....that pic is too funny!! I love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's awesome Amos! What a great gift!

Liz...got that pic off of google...thought it would put a smile on someone's face.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely! Lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

[*] :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: Hope you have lots of fun playing with your new microscope! COOL GIFT!!!!!


----------

